# Traveler the Koolie



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my Traveler. My year and a half Koolie and just the light of my life.


IMG_2603 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He tends to like to stand on things


Dinner? by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_8629 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Or sit


IMG_3880 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_1183 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_2658 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He also is a fan of ice cream


IMG_8797 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_3085 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_8705 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Sometimes he stands in odd positions


IMG_3711 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

*more*


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

He also likes to jump on cars


IMG_3240 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And give me heartattacks 


IMG_5811 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_2573 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_1599 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He is really the happiest dog I've ever been around


IMG_2429 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_1516 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And the most intelligent...


IMG_0842 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_2170 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He would spend his life in water if he could


IMG_1398 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_2107 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

*few more*


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

IMG_0556 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He can imitate a coyote pretty well


IMG_7852 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_3000 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_3426 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


6009003655_6d140778eb_o by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He's my boy


IMG_0890 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

All Done!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Handsome boy, and brave by the looks of it!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful dog & photos!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW, what an incredible looking dog! I bet he's insanely high energy. The shot of him standing IN the frying pan totally cracked me up, looks like a real character!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Great photos! I like the ones of him on stuff.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's such a fun dog with a heart of gold and temperament to match



CoverTune said:


> WOW, what an incredible looking dog! I bet he's insanely high energy. The shot of him standing IN the frying pan totally cracked me up, looks like a real character!


Yep! Very high energy, I've actually never seen him "tired" and I've been out with him for a good five hours or more of just off leash running and swimming. And believe me, he runs and swims the _whole_ time. But at the same time the breed is known for it's awesome off switch and are willing to entertain themselves or lay with you on the couch when you're being boring. But you move a muscle and they are ready to go.


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

He is a gorgeous guy! Looks like a lot of pooch though. Love the pictures. You are very skilled with the camera!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

gosh he is so beautiful! I saw a family of koolies on tv a while back and I decided it had to be my next dog, that will be severaaal years but they seem amazing!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

such a handsome boy. i fell in love with this breed a few years back but was never in the position to actually start researching breeders. then my husband brough out my love of huskies and i kinda forgot about koolies..until now 
i noticed you're from chicago, a few hours away from me, did you get traveler from a local breeder up there?


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> gosh he is so beautiful! I saw a family of koolies on tv a while back and I decided it had to be my next dog, that will be severaaal years but they seem amazing!!


They are absolutely the breed for me. Just a huge pain importing but totally worth it. Everything about their personality clicks from the love of life, intensity, focus and drive to their love of people and animals. 

Was it the Dog Whisperer with Cobar that you saw on TV?



princesstiffany said:


> such a handsome boy. i fell in love with this breed a few years back but was never in the position to actually start researching breeders. then my husband brough out my love of huskies and i kinda forgot about koolies..until now
> i noticed you're from chicago, a few hours away from me, did you get traveler from a local breeder up there?


Nope, I imported from the source, Australia. There are only two breeders that I know of in the US, neither I would touch with a ten foot pole (one of which I don't think is breeding anymore).

It's funny you have Huskies. A women I'm friends with in Australia has and always had Huskies and competes in sledding (whatever the equivalent is when you have no snow that is) and has one Koolie that runs with her Huskies and is getting another. She adores the breed and wants to have an all Koolie sled team, said her Koolie Smudge has blow a lot of dogs out of the water.

ETA: If either one of you ever want info on breeders or to get in contact with some knowledgable Koolie people just ask, I've built up a lot of contacts in the last two years.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I be super nosey and ask approximately what it costs to buy and import?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Handsome boy! My kind of fun-loving guy


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Can I be super nosey and ask approximately what it costs to buy and import?


No problem, not nosey at all.

It cost a lot. He was dirt cheap, in USD it translated into around 275ish. Importing on the other hand....that was around 1800USD (currency exchange kept changing and I paid in installments so this is a guesstiment). So total was around 2100 USD

[Quote removed by moderator]

I had him shipped. When I figured it all out it would have cost more to go over there and bring him back so I decided my trip to Australia can wait. But when I get my next one I might fly out there since I have people I could more than likely stay with to cut down on costs.

When I picked him up at the airport he came out of that crate read to take over the world. I love that kind of confidence so I was pretty smitten immediately

I'm the same way about the long hair. I do like like it but more in moderation and fringe. But smooth coats and prick ears are my love.

They are a FUN breed with a ton of drive and energy. Though way less prone to OCD like behaviors than a lot of herders which is nice. One of the big selling points to me over Kelpies was that Koolies tend to be very people and dog friendly which I really wanted.

And I'll tell you, their sense of balance and athleticism blows me away daily. From just a pup he would be climbing on things and found the top of his crate to be a great place to sleep, or my dresser. Walks along the back of couches, sleeps on the table (great house manners can't you tell?) and is just overall cat like in that sense. And his speed is amazing. They only dog he hasn't been able to out pace was a whippet, but much to the disgust of the dog and owner Traveler kept pretty decent pace and definitely out distanced him. It was breathtaking to watch.

I'll stop gushing now


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I WANT A TRAVELER! But I think you know that.


----------



## Dimma (Jul 17, 2011)

He's a very beautiful dog!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I WANT A TRAVELER! But I think you know that.


That's cause Jackson and Traveler would be the dynamic duo and have epic amounts of fun. Even though Jackson might get peed on, but with love.

[Quote removed by moderator]

Importing is the easy part, waiting for the money to do so and the puppies to be 8 weeks already is what takes forever.

But yes, any time you want to shoot me a pm!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Very handsome.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I want Traveler tooooo!!  He is as handsome and goofy as ever <3


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Handsome boy! WAY too much energy for me, though.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Traveler is a beautiful dog and looks like quite a character! It's so nice to hear that you're happy with him; it seems like you're an excellent dog/owner match.  I look forward to many more pictures!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I want Traveler tooooo!!  He is as handsome and goofy as ever <3


His energy level is right up your alley I think! As is the love of water. Him and Harleigh together would be a never ending ball of fun



LuvMyAngels said:


> Handsome boy! WAY too much energy for me, though.


Thanks! But yeah, he's got a little bit of "Lets GO" attitude



Crantastic said:


> Traveler is a beautiful dog and looks like quite a character! It's so nice to hear that you're happy with him; it seems like you're an excellent dog/owner match.  I look forward to many more pictures!


He's the funniest dog I've been around. And yeah, he's an ideal match for me. So happy I took that leap of faith and got a breed I had never met but sounded perfect


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I really wish I were up to having a dog like yours- he's awesome.


----------

